# Painful to look at



## Derik

Out walking my dogs yesterday and saw this dual motor 3 sitting on the side of the road. It hurt just to even look at it. No car ever deserves this.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Someone really likes ICE cars


----------



## Derik

For some reason.. I think they cheated.. Not sure what gives me that idea.


----------



## Needsdecaf

What did the front say? 

Moral: don't cheat. Especially don't cheat on vengeful people.


----------



## Rafael

So classy.


----------



## Derik

Needsdecaf said:


> What did the front say?
> 
> Moral: don't cheat. Especially don't cheat on vengeful people.


More of the same. Cheater and Junk. At least they could have come up with something more to say. Said junk across the rear bumper / trunk as well. Didn't walk around the whole car, so I'm not sure what it said on the other side.

Makes me wonder if they had sentry mode going.


----------



## DaringOne

Given the nature of the vandalism, I suspect the owner has a pretty good idea who did it.


----------



## Pacific71

Derik said:


> Out walking my dogs yesterday and saw this dual motor 3 sitting on the side of the road. It hurt just to even look at it. No car ever deserves this.
> 
> View attachment 37901


No , it's the person who drives it they don't like , was not that persons meant to be car


----------



## Pacific71

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Someone really likes ICE cars


No they just don't like the way that one was taken from its intended owner


----------



## Pacific71

Derik said:


> Out walking my dogs yesterday and saw this dual motor 3 sitting on the side of the road. It hurt just to even look at it. No car ever deserves this.
> 
> View attachment 37901


I think it adds some panache


----------



## lance.bailey

Pacific71 said:


> No , it's the person who drives it they don't like , was not that persons meant to be car


disagree. I think that they feel Tesla's are junk and they are cheating by using roads that they don't pay for by avoiding gas taxes, and they get to use the HOV lane, and they get rebates on purchase, and, and, and .... basic EV/Tesla hater-think.

or the owner might just be a junky cheater a-hole


----------



## JWardell

Looking forward to the Teslacam footage...


----------



## JasonF

I'm not sure. The "Cheater" spraypaint indicates it might be someone who cheated, but then what is "Junk" referring to, why is it in two colors, and why is the car parked there, in a place that looks more like it broke down or was abandoned than legally parked? The angle it's parked also makes it look like they barely got off the road. If it was someone trying to get a cheater's attention, they would have parked it somewhere they could actually see it, not in a vacant lot with rusty barrels.

The car seems to be intact, so it doesn't look like a crash where the car was left behind. If the owner was pulled over and arrested, the police would have towed the car, or at least left an orange sticker to get it towed later.

So that leaves a reasonable possibility that it's stolen, and the thieves left it there when the battery died, and spraypainted it for fun. Normally I would say you should report it to police, but since it's in California, I don't think they'll do anything about it - they probably told the owner to just file an insurance claim and forget about it.


----------



## lance.bailey

JWardell said:


> Looking forward to the Teslacam footage...


that spurs me onto a thread I've been meaning to start.


----------

